# 2012 burton rampant pressure points



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm new to snowboarding, but the guy at the shop tells me that the two companies have different fits. Chances are you'll like one and not the other. With that said, I purchased the Rampant boots and right out of the store, I felt they were a little too snug. I felt some excess pressure on the sides and heel. I wanted to move up to a 9 from an 8.5, but he said it should be fine after a day of use, as long as I didn't fell a burning sensation and my toes didn't curl.

Needless to say, he was spot on and after the first day of about ~8hrs boarding, the boot felt like a glove.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Heat mold them to soften down the foam. They should accomodate your foot shape better.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have wide front and narrow heels like me? I bought a pair of Burton Motos because they were extremely comfortable walking. But they would heel lift too much once I'm actually on the board. Extremely pain/discomfort on lead foot. In retro respect the ambush which felt tighter and not as comfortable standing would have been much better.

The Salomon Savage and Synapse fits like a glove in comparison. But I had to go down 1/2 size compared to the Burton fit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

All these three symptoms sound like binding pressure point issues too. Bad fitting boots sucks and takes time to try them on.


----------

